# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Do të ndikonte gjëndja ekonomike në lidhjen tuaj me një person?

## showgirl

*Do te lidheshit me dike qe eshte i/e varfer?*
Po e bej kete pyetje sepse shume here degjoj e shikoj qe pasuria e personit me te cilin rri konsiderohet nje nga pikat me te rendesishme....dhe shpesh jane me shume femrat qe krenohen kur i dashuri i blen dhurata te kushtueshme apo i con ne restorante chic, i bredh me makina luksoze, paguan gjithmone ai, etj. Dhe nuk eshte e njejta per keto tipa sikur ai ti trasportonte me nje psh. Fiat punto, apo te hanin ne nje pub apo te flinin ne nje camping. (Normale jo te gjitha jane te tilla)
Po djemte si e mendojne?

----------


## strange

Ore, hala se keni kuptuar qe dashuria nuk pyet ne është e dashura juaj me e pasur, me e menqur, me e varfër, larg, afër, pa prind, me prind, apo diçka tjetër?

----------


## King_Arthur

*po ca jane keto tema qe hapni mer aman ,sdini cfare te beni ju dhe hap tema kot . 





			
				MmEeTtIi 
Ore, hala se keni kuptuar qe dashuria nuk pyet ne është e dashura juaj me e pasur, me e menqur, me e varfër, larg, afër, pa prind, me prind, apo diçka tjetër?
			
		

jam ploteshisht dakort me kete dhe them se te gjithe nje mendim do kene .*

----------


## Linda5

Nuk ka te beje per mua( personalisht) ne qoftse personi do ishte i varfer apo jo
Per mua ka rendesi te jet nje njeri i mire me karakter i respektuar dhe i sinqerte
Po i pati kto nuk me intereson ne eshte i varfer..... dhe pse mos tu lidhja nuk ka asnje gje ne qoftse  eshte dhe dashuria

----------


## SaS

> Ore, hala se keni kuptuar qe dashuria nuk pyet ne është e dashura juaj me e pasur, me e menqur, me e varfër, larg, afër, pa prind, me prind, apo diçka tjetër?


me fal mehmeto po te shikoje nje lypsare do bije ne dashuri me te ??? flasim pak realisht !!! ka arsye qe na frenojne per disa gjera sado qe themi qe quhet dashuri !!! se besoj se ka rene ndonje ne dashuri me nje lypsar/e !!! nejse me te mira lale !!!

----------


## strange

Sas, kurrë mos thuaj kurrë.

----------


## showgirl

> *po ca jane keto tema qe hapni mer aman ,sdini cfare te beni ju dhe hap tema kot . 
> 
> 
> 
> jam ploteshisht dakort me kete dhe them se te gjithe nje mendim do kene .*


PO....une e di qe te gjithe nje mendim do kene sigurisht, por Realiteti i shume njerezve nuk eshte keshtu, faktet tregojne te kunderten e asaj qe thuhet (qe dashuria nuk varet se sa para ke ne banke). Dashuria nuk varet as sa shkolle ke por ne realitet me te shumtet te shikojne nese ke nje diplome e vec kesaj te duan qe te kesh edhe nje pune te mire e vec kesaj te kesh edhe nje makine luksoze dhe shume para, etj.

----------


## strange

Showgirl, ajo qe varet se sa para ke ne bank, nuk quhet dashuri, por interes.

----------


## Apollyon

> Do te lidheshit me dike qe eshte i/e varfer?


Per c'arsye te martohem? Qe ti nxij jeten vetes edhe asaj?

Un te behem Pijanec, nga stresi tepert qe do keme ne koke se sdo keme mundesi te rris kalamajt, ti vesh e ti coj ne shkolle, tju blej libra fletore rroba etj etj, ajo te behet kismeti te tjerve duke dal per te shit trupin per i cape buke qe te rrise femijet, kalamajt te rriten si harame edhe te dalin te vjedhin? Per ca arsye te martohem me dike kur eshte e varfer?

Un i varfer ajo e varfer, ska kuptim. Njeri duhet te jete i pasur, se normale jo te gjith kemi pas mundesite te jemi te pasur, ama kur ske mundesi te mbash nje familje me norma te mjaftueshme, atehere pse te martohesh kot!? 

Jam dakord qe te martohen dy persona kur njeri eshte i pasur edhe tjetri i varfer, sepse ashtu e rregullon jeten ska rendesi, sepse te pakten njeri ka leke. Por nese asnjeri ska leke, atehere ca dreqin te duhet te martohesh edhe me e keqja te besh kalamaj? Me ca do i rritesh? Me mire mos u marto nese eshte puna kshu, se sa te martohesh edhe te te nxihet jeta me teper se sa e ke.

Eshte kollaj te martohesh, po pasojat me vone kush i perballon!

----------


## alda09

Jo nuk e pranoj nje te varfer(kjo jo gjithmon tregon materializem).

Nje mashkull kur s'ka kasolle te fuse koken do te thote qe s'eshte i zoti per asgje ne jete vetem per........ dhe per te ngrene fara lulekungulli.
shume dakord me SAS lejini fjalet se realiteti eshte ndryshe.
te varfer sot jane kraherrenduarit dhe invalidet(keta te fundit respekte se e kane nga Zoti)ata te parafundit i perçmoj gjithmon.

kjo vlen dhe per femrat

----------


## strange

Sas, atë fjale e thash për ty, se ti ishe ai qe thaje nuk dashurohem me një lypsare, edhe ajo ka te njëjtët tipare si ti, bile ne krahasim me ty, ajo ka nderin dhe respektin me tepër. Unë s'po përdridhem, po e kam pa, se pikërisht ne ato gjera qe jam kane i sigurt se s'mund te ndodhin me mua, ato me kane ndodh, dhe ka shume vite qe ketë fjalë te urte, jua them te tjerëve.

----------


## showgirl

> Per c'arsye te martohem? Qe ti nxij jeten vetes edhe asaj?
> 
> Un te behem Pijanec, nga stresi tepert qe do keme ne koke se sdo keme mundesi te rris kalamajt, ti vesh e ti coj ne shkolle, tju blej libra fletore rroba etj etj, ajo te behet kismeti te tjerve duke dal per te shit trupin per i cape buke qe te rrise femijet, kalamajt te rriten si harame edhe te dalin te vjedhin? Per ca arsye te martohem me dike kur eshte e varfer?
> 
> Un i varfer ajo e varfer, ska kuptim. Njeri duhet te jete i pasur, se normale jo te gjith kemi pas mundesite te jemi te pasur, ama kur ske mundesi te mbash nje familje me norma te mjaftueshme, atehere pse te martohesh kot!? 
> 
> Jam dakord qe te martohen dy persona kur njeri eshte i pasur edhe tjetri i varfer, sepse ashtu e rregullon jeten ska rendesi, sepse te pakten njeri ka leke. Por nese asnjeri ska leke, atehere ca dreqin te duhet te martohesh edhe me e keqja te besh kalamaj? Me ca do i rritesh? Me mire mos u marto nese eshte puna kshu, se sa te martohesh edhe te te nxihet jeta me teper se sa e ke.
> 
> Eshte kollaj te martohesh, po pasojat me vone kush i perballon!


Mendimi yt eshte i drejte por personalisht nuk do te isha as dakort sikur te mbaja partnerin me lek (qofte burri im, apo gruaja ime sikur te isha mashkull, apo qofte i fejjuar, etj) sepse nuk me duket as e drejte nje raport qe burri shkon e punon si qeni tere diten dhe gruaja rri ne shtepi e ha e pi apo del e bredhe e harxhon leket e tij. Me e drejta eshte qe te dy te angazhohen per mireqenjen ekonomike te lidhjes. Sikur nuk me duket e drejte qe kur dy te dashur kur dalin...femra pret gjithmone qe ai te fus doren ne xhep e te shpenzoje per te....edhe per gjerat e saja personale.

----------


## SaS

> Sas, atë fjale e thash për ty, se ti ishe ai qe thaje nuk dashurohem me një lypsare, edhe ajo ka te njëjtët tipare si ti, bile ne krahasim me ty, ajo ka nderin dhe respektin me tepër. Unë s'po përdridhem, po e kam pa, se pikërisht ne ato gjera qe jam kane i sigurt se s'mund te ndodhin me mua, ato me kane ndodh, dhe ka shume vite qe ketë fjalë te urte, jua them te tjerëve.


mehmet djali shembulli i lypsares ishte nje shembull per te treguar qe ka shume shembuj si puna e ketij qe i vene fre dashurise !!! dashuria nuk ka vetem ndienje or ti lum miku !!! ka edhe elemente te tjere !!! nejse mos na kthe ne kohen e romeos edhe zhuljetes !!! se vetem ne filma ka ashtu lloj dashurish !!! dashuria eshte ne te mire e ne te keq por ama vendosin edhe faktore te jashtem per kete dashuri !!! njeri nga keta eshte edhe ekonomia !!! ka ardhur nje kohe e tille qe shumicen e gjerave i dikton ekonomia !!!

----------


## Apollyon

> Mendimi yt eshte i drejte por personalisht nuk do te isha as dakort sikur te mbaja partnerin me lek (qofte burri im, apo gruaja ime sikur te isha mashkull, apo qofte i fejjuar, etj) sepse nuk me duket as e drejte nje raport qe burri shkon e punon si qeni tere diten dhe gruaja rri ne shtepi e ha e pi apo del e bredhe e harxhon leket e tij. Me e drejta eshte qe te dy te angazhohen per mireqenjen ekonomike te lidhjes. Sikur nuk me duket e drejte qe kur dy te dashur kur dalin...femra pret gjithmone qe ai te fus doren ne xhep e te shpenzoje per te....edhe per gjerat e saja personale.


O goc mos e zgjat shume kte te reciprokritetit.. jo te gjith kan nje pune te mire edhe fitojne shume.. 
E kisha fjalen ;

Ti e pasur - dashurohu me ke te duash, sepse i ke vete leket edhe BMW-rat
Ti e varfer - Prit te vije princi kalter me leke e me BMW-ra

edhe anasjelltas.. kaq ishte permbledhje totale.

----------


## showgirl

> Jo nuk e pranoj nje te varfer(kjo jo gjithmon tregon materializem).
> 
> Nje mashkull kur s'ka kasolle te fuse koken do te thote qe s'eshte i zoti per asgje ne jete vetem per........ dhe per te ngrene fara lulekungulli.
> shume dakord me SAS lejini fjalet se realiteti eshte ndryshe.
> te varfer sot jane kraherrenduarit dhe invalidet(keta te fundit respekte se e kane nga Zoti)ata te parafundit i perçmoj gjithmon.
> 
> kjo vlen dhe per femrat


Dua te te bej nje pyetje....nese ti flet per kasollen qe ju te Dy do fusni koken, ti do te prisje qe ta ndertonte ai dhe ti ta gjeje gati apo ta ndertonit te dy?

----------


## SaS

> Dua te te bej nje pyetje....nese ti flet per kasollen qe ju te Dy do fusni koken, ti do te prisje qe ta ndertonte ai dhe ti ta gjeje gati apo ta ndertonit te dy?


te dyja alternativat qendrojne !!! por une do isha me ate te dyten qe ta ndertoja kasollen me ate qe dua !!! ia ndien me shume lezetin !!!

----------


## showgirl

> O goc mos e zgjat shume kte te reciprokritetit.. jo te gjith kan nje pune te mire edhe fitojne shume.. 
> E kisha fjalen ;
> 
> Ti e pasur - dashurohu me ke te duash, sepse i ke vete leket edhe BMW-rat
> Ti e varfer - Prit te vije princi kalter me leke e me BMW-ra
> 
> edhe anasjelltas.. kaq ishte permbledhje totale.


Po ti lexon cfare te shkruaj? DUHET reciprokritet per cdo gje *SIPAS* *MUNDESIVE* personale...per te mbajtur equliber ne cdo raport me dike.

----------


## alda09

> Dua te te bej nje pyetje....nese ti flet per kasollen qe ju te Dy do fusni koken, ti do te prisje qe ta ndertonte ai dhe ti ta gjeje gati apo ta ndertonit te dy?


Ta kete ndertuar ai.

Balluke te bukura e shpirtra ideal ka plot rruges po kur s'eshte i zoti vetes do jete i familjes?

----------


## Gloria83

> *Do te lidheshit me dike qe eshte i/e varfer?*
> Po e bej kete pyetje sepse shume here degjoj e shikoj qe pasuria e personit me te cilin rri konsiderohet nje nga pikat me te rendesishme....dhe shpesh jane me shume femrat qe krenohen kur i dashuri i blen dhurata te kushtueshme apo i con ne restorante chic, i bredh me makina luksoze, paguan gjithmone ai, etj. Dhe nuk eshte e njejta per keto tipa sikur ai ti trasportonte me nje psh. Fiat punto, apo te hanin ne nje pub apo te flinin ne nje camping. (Normale jo te gjitha jane te tilla)
> Po djemte si e mendojne?


Me nje njeri te varfer jo vetem qe do dashurohesha , por do isha dhe shume e lumtur. Me njeriun dashurohesh per karakterin e tij , jo nga statusi ekonomik ose financiar qe ka . Nuk shoh as leket as ca ka ca ska , ka shkolle ose jo . Keto jane gjera pa vlere , nje njeri te ben per vete me menyren se si te trajton , respektin, si sillet me ty . Parate per mua gjera me pavlere qe ska asnje lidhje me dashurine. :Lulja3:

----------


## showgirl

> Ta kete ndertuar ai.
> 
> Balluke te bukura e shpirtra ideal ka plot rruges po kur s'eshte i zoti vetes do jete i familjes?


Atehere ti do te thuash qe ai duhet ta kete pasurine dhe femra kur shkon tek ai duhet ta gjeje gati?

----------

